# Systmes > Windows > Windows Vista >  Processus impossible  arrter

## Prue

Bonjour tout le monde  ::): 

J'ai un portable tout nouveau tout beau : ASUS M51Vseries
Et un Windows Vista Edition Familiale Premium Service Pack 1 32 bits beaucoup moins beau...

J'ai un trs gros problme de processus. La plupart de mes programmes finissent par planter et je n'arrive pas  les fermer.

2 cas de figures se prsentent :
1 - Le programme se ferme mais le processus apparait toujours dans le gestionnaire des tches. J'ai beau faire "Terminer le processus", rien y fait... Quand j'essaye d'utiliser la command "taskkill", il me dit que le processus a bien t arrt mais c'est faux ! Il continue  apparaitre dans le gestionnaire. Et le gros problme, c'est que je ne peux pas relancer le programme tant que le process tourne...

2 - Le programme ne rpond plus et refuse donc de se fermer de manire traditionnel. J'essaye de tuer le processus mais j'ai un message d'erreur "Accs refus" alors que je suis administrateur de mon ordi -_-'

Les programmes le plus souvent touch sont les suivants : IntelliJ Idea 8, Firefox 2, IE7...

J'ai essay les chose suivantes :
- Dsactiver Zone Alarm
- Excuter les programmes en compatibilit Windows XP Service Pack 2 (ce qui n'est pas possible pour IE7 puisqu'il est prinstall et sens tre conu pour fonctionner parfaitement avec Vista).

Rien y fait... A chaque fois je suis oblige de redmarrer mon PC lorsque celui-ci veut bien s'teindre de manire traditionnelle mais la plupart du temps je suis oblige de l'teindre  la sauvage en appuyant sur le bouton Power...


C'est un problme qui revient souvent sur les forums mais pour lequel aucune solution n'a t trouve. J'espre avoir plus de chance ici...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide  :;):

----------


## kilian67

Salut, comment fais-tu pour terminer un processus ?

As-tu regarder dans l'observateur d'vnements pour voir s'il n'y a pas quelques choses comme un code d'erreur ou autre qui pourrai aider ?

Depuis quand tu as ce problme ?

Est ce que tu as installer quelque chose sur ton pc comme un programme , un pilote, etc ... qui aurai pu rentr en conflit avec tes programmes concerns ?

Essai de dmarrer tes programme en mode administrateur !

----------


## Prue

Salut kilian67,

Pour fermer un programme, j'ai essayer :
- la croix de fermeture d'appli
- "Fin de tche" dans l'onglet "Application" du gestionnaire des tches
- "Arrter le processus" dans l'onglet "Processus" du gestionnaire des tches
- la commande "taskkill" dans l'invite de commande de Windows

Je n'ai rien de particulier dans l'observateur d'vnement. Enfin j'ai bien quelques erreurs de temps en temps mais j'ai dj fait des recherches dessus et elles n'ont rien  voir avec mon problme.

J'ai ce problme depuis que j'ai le portable, c'est  dire lundi.
Avant j'avais un PC avec Vista pro (contre home maintenant) et sans le SP1. Par ailleurs, j'avais Avast ou AVG comme antivirus et maintenant j'ai Norton (pour 3 mois). A part a, ma config et mes programmes sont les mmes que sur mon ancien PC.

J'ai dj essay de lancer mes programmes en mode administrateur mais a ne change pas grand chose.

Par contre, je me suis rendu compte ce matin que lorsque j'avais "Accs refus" quand j'essayais d'arrter un processus, ce n'tait pas une question de droit mais plutt une question de ressource utilise... Le problme c'est que je n'arrive pas toujours  trouver par quoi le process est utilis...

----------


## kilian67

Il arrive que des spywares et autre malwares prennent beaucoup de ressources alors pour carter cette hypothse je te conseil un scan avec a-squared  Free et Malwarebytes'  Anti-Malware

----------


## Prue

Scan effectu, aucun problme de ce ct-l  ::?: 

Par contre, je ne rencontre plus la version "Accs refus" quand j'essaye de stopper un processus mais j'ai toujours la version "Le processus n'est pas arrt mme si Windows me dit le contraire"...

----------


## kilian67

J'ai trouver un programme qui pourrai t'intresser http://technet.microsoft.com/fr-fr/sysinternals/bb896653(en-us).aspx sur plusieurs site il disent qu'il est compatible vista.

En fait tu pourra voir qu'est ce qui a lancer tels ou tels processus (clic droit >> Proprit) et ventuellement le fermer.

----------


## Prue

J'ai dj Process Explorer pour a mais a ne marche pas mieux  ::?:

----------

